# Double Foyer Closet Door Hardware



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

There are dummy handles in lots of styles. To keep the doors closed, ball catches at the top work well. Even simple magnetic catches will work.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Just Bill got it Just Right
That is the standard setup in the industry.

The ball catches are nice because they are adjustable. 
The barrel is mortised into the top of the door with the strike plate mounted on the jamb header










They are called Mr & Mrs Doors when both are operational and hinged separately.


----------



## rlakritz (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. That's exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I have 2 doors I made that needed this, a 'wood box' door and a closet door. I used hard drive magnets. 
They're free, no moving parts, will last for a hundred years, and hold like there's no tomorrow!
If price is a consideration..... well, you can't beat free! (gotta admit though, I do like the ball ones too, but who has money?)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, I forgot....on the INSIDE of the wood box door, I mounted a few more magnets to hold the manual log-splitter rods, pokers, hatchet and hammer, broom and (homemade) dustpan, etc.

DM


----------



## rlakritz (Mar 31, 2011)

Assuming I go with the ball catch solution, would I use it on the top of both doors or just one? Would all the handles be dummy handles? I really appreciate your help!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

rlakritz said:


> Assuming I go with the ball catch solution, would I use it on the top of both doors or just one?


Both, unless one holds the other closed, then the one that does the holdin'!

DM


----------

